# wheres my D&D fursfags at



## The DK (Jul 19, 2010)

topic


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Wrong thread, I believe.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

I accidentally magic missile


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

I rolled a nine! YES! I use defensive magic to block your magic missle (oh god, help me D: )


----------



## Bando (Jul 19, 2010)

*the Avenger just lurks in the corner*

:3


----------



## The DK (Jul 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I rolled a nine! YES! I use defensive magic to block your magic missle (oh god, help me D: )



no saving throw against MM TakeYOUR DAMAGE


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

The DK said:


> no saving throw against MM TakeYOUR DAMAGE


 
TAKE IT BITCH


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2010)

DMing a 3.5 campaign and am just getting introduced to 4ed as a player.

So far, I like 3.5 better.  But that may be because I'm a bit old-school and 4th ed feels more like a video game than proper D&D.

I've been playing D&D since 1983 and DMing since 1985.


----------



## The DK (Jul 19, 2010)

screw 4th Ed. 3.5 edition is best edition


----------



## Bando (Jul 19, 2010)

The DK said:


> screw 4th Ed. 3.5 edition is best edition


 
I play 3.5 rules mostly, just with a little 4.0 rules mixed in to add variety. :3


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there a gazebo?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

The DK said:


> no saving throw against MM TakeYOUR DAMAGE


 
oh god, help me



Blues said:


> TAKE IT BITCH


 
OH GOD HELP ME! DX


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 19, 2010)

I found out what D&D was like a week or two ago.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I found out what D&D was like a week or two ago.


 
Was it when you ventured out of that rock you apparently lived under forever? :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Was it when you ventured out of that rock you apparently lived under forever? :V


 nope.  It was when I crawled back under my rock from a long day of being outside.  I turned on my computer and hopped onto FAF.

you got it backwards.


----------



## The DK (Jul 19, 2010)

Riley said:


> Is there a gazebo?



nope kitchen table. there moutain dew in the fridge if anyone wants one


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> nope.  It was when I crawled back under my rock from a long day of being outside.  I turned on my computer and hopped onto FAF.
> 
> you got it backwards.


 
Damn, I got nothin DX



The DK said:


> nope kitchen table. there moutain dew in the fridge if anyone wants one



Eww, mtn dew


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 19, 2010)

I've played 3.5 for a few years and just got into 4.0 last week. Maybe you should make a group for this?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2010)

OP even misspelled "furfags", that's sad :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> OP even misspelled "furfags", that's sad :V


 
D&D deserves better.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 19, 2010)

Just finished up an all-day power session with my buddies the other day. Fist time since spring tho  .


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Just finished up an all-day power session with my buddies the other day. Fist time since spring tho  .



I _would_ have started a new campaign Sunday, but our DM decided sleep was better than D&D.

He needs to get his priorities in order.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2010)

They see my dice rollin', they hatin'.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yay, D&D has its very own poopost thread.
I haven't gotten to play since I moved out of the US. It makes me sad.. :[
(the nostalgia more than not being able to play the game)


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2010)

bitches don't know about my THAC0


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> bitches don't know about my THAC0


 
Or my save vs. death ray.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 19, 2010)

3.5 forever. I love my swashbuckler. I'm disappointed I had to retire him. 

Yeah I like 3.5 because you can actually customize a character, where as with 4.0 it's different only in name. everybody has special powers and spells and everything has way too much damn health. I guess I also got a nasty start since we had a terrible min/maxer that loved to +1 someone. For instance, for the sake of the campaign the DM needed a utility bitch, someone that could make knowledge checks. I bit that bullet and the DM was kind enough to give me enough utility things in game that I didn't feel retarded, until the paladin decided to cross class as a sorcerer and pwn me in all the checks anyway. bitch >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 19, 2010)

Bards. I love bards.
I love to talk my way out of shit and mess up the "Epic fight with epic lewtz" for everyone.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 19, 2010)

Hooray for REAL roleplaying!

As far as D&D goes, I really enjoy 3.5. 4th ed seems really.. restrictive. 

Although by systems, I like L5R, Ironclaw, and Saga-Edition Star Wars better. 


I miss my husband's D&D campaign; Epic Level Exalted Cleric/Heirophant for the win D=


----------



## Bir (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm craving some D&D, to be honest. We haven't had a session in weeks D: <


----------



## Fay V (Jul 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Bards. I love bards.
> I love to talk my way out of shit and mess up the "Epic fight with epic lewtz" for everyone.


 
Talk a giant into killing itself=diplomacy win!


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Talk a giant into killing itself=diplomacy win!



Believe it or not, I have done that.
I convinced a Giant that there was a giant gem at the bottom of that botomless hole. I had to beat a high roll to do it, and it worked.


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have anyone to play tabletop games with


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2010)

The DK said:


> nope kitchen table. there moutain dew in the fridge if anyone wants one


 I'm in the bar getting DRUNK.  Are there any girls there?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm always the diplomacy bitch in our games. Which is hilarious due to me playing a tiefling. (3.5 they have the 'untrustworthy' aura. Not a 4.0 tiefling which suck balls) I never get high rolls in battle, but diplomacy checks it's always 15+.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I'm always the diplomacy bitch in our games. Which is hilarious due to me playing a tiefling. (3.5 they have the 'untrustworthy' aura. Not a 4.0 tiefling which suck balls) I never get high rolls in battle, but diplomacy checks it's always 15+.


 For some reason, a lot of DMs hate that.  Me?  I give extra XP is the party can find a way to talk themselves out of an epic fight.  Of course, that's because it's so damned hard to do.  You're sent to slay a dragon.  Good luck getting said dragon to give up w/o a fight!

[edit]ThAC0 was an abomination.  I loved 1st ed AD&D, HATED 2nd ed.  3.0 was broken, so they needed 3.5 to fix is... which = FAIL in my book.   3.5 is epic win.  So far, 4.0 is... eh.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> For some reason, a lot of DMs hate that.  Me?  I give extra XP is the party can find a way to talk themselves out of an epic fight.  Of course, that's because it's so damned hard to do.  You're sent to slay a dragon.  Good luck getting said dragon to give up w/o a fight!


 We had a wonderful DM that told us the fight and nonfight options gave equal XP. it was a group that was very good at role playing the characters so the non fight options were alwaysthe most entertaining especially trying to problem solve your way around a fight.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> For some reason, a lot of DMs hate that.  Me?  I give extra XP is the party can find a way to talk themselves out of an epic fight.  Of course, that's because it's so damned hard to do.  You're sent to slay a dragon.  Good luck getting said dragon to give up w/o a fight!
> 
> [edit]ThAC0 was an abomination.  I loved 1st ed AD&D, HATED 2nd ed.  3.0 was broken, so they needed 3.5 to fix is... which = FAIL in my book.   3.5 is epic win.  So far, 4.0 is... eh.



Mine loves the RP more than the battle, so if we actually decide to rp our way out, he's thrilled.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 19, 2010)

I would always love it when someone got an epic win/fail (two 20s or 1s, respectively, in case that's not common) and my DM would make something crazy happen like having Ewoks come and destroy the Golems for us. We would also often fight really random things like Borg. We also wouldn't actually play with a board or worry about XP. We would usually just level up at the end of a campain, as long as we survived.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> I would always love it when someone got an epic win/fail (two 20s or 1s, respectively, in case that's not common) and my DM would make something crazy happen like having Ewoks come and destroy the Golems for us. We would also often fight really random things like Borg. We also wouldn't actually play with a board or worry about XP. We would usually just level up at the end of a campain, as long as we survived.


 
I loved the first campaign I ever DM'ed. We only had the Player's Handbook, so I had to make up all the monsters,loot,magic items, etc. off the top of my head. One of my players ended up being a full dragon with class progression (I had NO idea what I was doing), and I gave him a new set of claw/claw/bite attacks every time he got +1/+6/+11/+16 attack bonus. Rules be damned, it was hilarious.

"I attack! Claw/claw/claw/claw/claw/claw/claw/claw/bite/bite/bite/bite!" Per turn.

Outside interference also played a role in our campaign. We once used an empty Pringles can to represent a giant worm, and our cat ran through the play area and knocked it over, so ingame, the adventurers saw an enormous cat run through the forest, eat the worm, then fall asleep on the other side of town.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Blues said:


> I accidentally magic missile


 
can I see?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2010)

My favourite monsters are starburst. :3c Perfect sized square, and whoever deals the killing blow gets to eat them om nom nom


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 19, 2010)

I've played the 3.5 version off and on


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> DMing a 3.5 campaign and am just getting introduced to 4ed as a player.
> 
> So far, I like 3.5 better. But that may be because I'm a bit old-school and 4th ed feels more like a video game than proper D&D.
> 
> I've been playing D&D since 1983 and DMing since 1985.


4.0 is just their attempt to completely even out the classes, which is fucked up. In 3.5, the fighters have lots of health but do relatively low damage. Wizards have low health but do a shit-load of damage. Rangers have okay health and do okay damage, but have the best range by far. The classes are supposed to be good at certain things, and suck at others, not this generalized crap. IT'S CALLED SPECIALIZATION, PEOPLE. 





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Bards. I love bards.
> I love to talk my way out of shit and mess up the "Epic fight with epic lewtz" for everyone.


When I only did PnP, I preferred wizard, or a wizard/fighter, but when I started playing the online version, I developed a love for rangers. Sadly, the AA prestige class in the PnP requires more wizarding levels than ranger levels, which defeats the purpose for me. 

OH HEY, YOU CAN NOW MAKE AWESOME ARROWS, BUT YOUR BAB SUCKS SO MUCH THAT YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKING THING!

I love sniping.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 20, 2010)

Fighters and Barbarians aren't that great at being tanks because they can't heal. Clerics have slightly lower HP than Fighters but can cast healing spells and Santuary, which makes them much better tanks, IMO. I think most people's problem with 3.5 is that Wizards and Sorcerers can outdamage everything, outsneak the Rogues with Invisibility, etc. because there's a spell for basically everything. Also, since most campains seem to be about combat and escaping, the characters that are good at dealing damage, sneaking around, and don't need weapons will be the most useful. Of course, that's not to say that I haven't witnessed Bards doing great things. For example, one Bard knew a song about some guy that had been to the island we were looking for and another convinced an entire town to help break the rest of us out of a mining camp.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 20, 2010)

I roll to disbelieve this thread


----------



## Rayden (Jul 20, 2010)

I am currently running a campaign using the Pathfinder rules(3.5 on steroids). So far I like it. In the process of writing up a dungeon right now.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2010)

Fay V said:


> We had a wonderful DM that told us the fight and nonfight options gave equal XP. it was a group that was very good at role playing the characters so the non fight options were alwaysthe most entertaining especially trying to problem solve your way around a fight.



Yep.

But in the campaigns I played in, the Big fights were the climax. There was talking and fooling around until we had gotten to a plot point.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 20, 2010)

Any thoughts of someone DMing a campain online?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 20, 2010)

I would get into D&D but sadly no one in my town plays it. If I were to find online players, I'd probably play. I'd also probably assert my furfagginess and make a natural lycanthrope character.


----------



## The DK (Jul 21, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Any thoughts of someone DMing a campain online?



i am by no means a DM, ive got stuff im working on but i need to do more reseach and reading first. oh god the reading. ill probably have to try it out on my group first before doing anything online.

and as for groups it wont let me start one, what a shame.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 27, 2010)

Not trying to necrobump here, but I'm considering trying to DM an Anthromal 3.5 campain. We could do it on this site as long someone makes a D&D group and we don't try to bother with the boards (so we kind of just assume someone's close enough for melee or that they're a good distance away so you're forced to use ranged weapons). The only problems would be that I've never DM'd a campain before, and doing it online could compound problems, and we wouldn't be able to actually start it for two weeks since I'm going on vacation.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to play D&D, but I don't think I'd be able to forgive myself.


----------



## The DK (Jul 28, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I've always wanted to play D&D, but I don't think I'd be able to forgive myself.



come on play the devils game and join us in hell, we have cake.


----------

